# youlovegnats' Log



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Yo! I'm going to use this journal as a spawn log and tank log. As well as other daily occurrences I find amusing and want to share with you all.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Sounds good!


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Back home for winter break. Managed 3 B's 2 C's and 1 D for this semester. THANK GOD. This is one of my better semesters! (I'm not very good at the whole school-thing) 
Changed 80% of the fry tank, 50% of the sorority, and 100% of the 2.5 & 1 gals. D: Took me foreverrrr. But glad to be back home with my family for the hollidays.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm glad you're home with your family and hope you have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## NflLover101 (Oct 30, 2011)

Awesome grades


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Went back over the weekend and did 100% changes on all of the 2 gals & 1 gals, and did 50% changes on the 5 and 15 gals. *sigh* 
I also had to change out the hamster and mice cages and scoop out the snake tanks. *grumble* 
My newest HM boy has begun tail biting. :< *is sad* Maybe when I get back on Monday I can find out ways to stop him. Attention might help, lol. 

Thanks NFlLover!


----------



## NflLover101 (Oct 30, 2011)

Your very welcome


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Whelp, I'm up in Indianapolis for the weekend before school starts back up on Wednesday. ;__; I dun wanna go back to school, lol. 
Tyler (my man~) left all of his conditioner at my place (in Lexington) so now we have to go to the petstore and get some for him. Also need to get frozen mice for the snakies  
For some reason, my breeder mice aren't cooperating with me. They're just cuddle buddies. D: It's cute and all, but...I got them for a reason, haha.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Play some romantic music and feed them by candlelight. lol


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

DQ, I might have to give them some wine too, hahaha. xD


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol! Good idea.


----------

